# Fatty Tumors



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My vet found a fatty tumor on my 8year old golden Selka's shoulder. I had not felt it before and I massage him every night. Now I have found another. My vet just said we'll keep an eye on it, she measured the first one.
Do they ever remove these? Can they become cancerous?

I don't want him to have unneccesary surgery either. Too many risks with that.

What have others done in this situation?
Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny had a little fatty tumor (lipoma) that I found when she was quite young. Our vet did a needle aspiration to make sure that's what it was. Very simple, done just while you wait ..... they just suck a little bit out and look at it under the microscope. I did measure and trace the outline and watched but gradually it went away. They are removed if they become troublesome----interfere with movement,etc. 
However, I would want a needle aspiration to make sure this is what you're dealing with..... you cannot be sure just by feeling. Better safe than sorry IMHO


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Holly has got two - one on her neck and the other on her shoulder. She has had them for about 6 years now and they haven't grown. Any time i see the vet i get them checked. Good Luck


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My dog doesn't have any, but my human son had two.
Anyway, my son's Dr said they weren't usually a problem unless they interfered with movement or caused pain due to pressure on adjacent tissue.... which they did in my son's case.


----------



## canvasjockey (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't worry, fatty tumors/lipomas don't turn into cancer. They're very common and lot of dogs start getting them as they get older. They are pretty much harmless and usually only removed if their location causes problems (like interfering with movement).


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Beau had five that grew very large and we had them removed last year and now he has some small ones coming back up in other places. They were not cancerous but we had them tested when they were taken out. I would have them asperate them just to make sure, but I am sure that they are probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a dog who is now 14 and has several and has for some time. He is still going very strong and has no problems. I have had other dogs with them. Some I have had removed and other I have not. Non of them where Cancerous or a problem and I feel removing them would do more harm then good especially as the dog ages.

Heidi


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

My sisters golden lab mix is filled with them. He's about 8 years old. She has had them checked at the vets and he said not to be concerned. 
"August" acts fine and they don't seem to bother him. It's just that you can actually see them under his skin.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

*Buddy has four. When I found the first one I cried my eyes out until we got to the vet and they did an aspiration to show it was ok. I always have them checked out. When they say just keep an I on it I say no way. Check it out or I will freak out.*
* Bonnie&Buddy*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Usually they're nothing to worry about at all


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My first irish Setter had one one his hip. It happened to be where a scar was--he showed up as a stray at our house, thin, matted, fleas, ticks, a gash on his hip, but so well trained and well mannered i can't imagine how he came to be running loose and in such a state--the vet i had then--back in '78--removed it and it was just a fatty tumor.


----------

